# pheasant farm



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i just have the urge to get some pheasants and i also have my boy with me as well so im wondering if theres a good farm that i could go to? and cheap


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

What is your price range? Alot of pheasant clubs have hidden fees. Like guides, number of birds releasded, number of birds cleaned, etc.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well i just want to buy 2 birds and thats it no fees or anything there is a farm in mount pleasant that has a mixed bag for $12 or just roosters for $14 and thats all im really looking to spend right now


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

That's a pretty good price just to go out and chase some chickens. If it's close to you. A majority of clubs as mentioned will charge other fees. Usually a membership. Good luck getting out there on them.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Flushing pheasants are like potato chips or peanuts you can't stop at just one.

Many places will sell you whatever you want. but they often offer "package deals" for a mixed bag or a certain quantity, ask and take advatage of the opportunity if offered.

I'll bet you, and especially your son will appreciate it later.


Curlyjo,


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Most are much more than that in making you buy the membership as has been mentioned. However, a place like Hatt's near Green River is far superior than a few others I have been to. There was one where the guy pointed and said they are in that bush, once it flushed he asked where we wanted the others.... That was a bit of a waste of time.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Where are you from? I took my son to Muddy Road up near Logan a few years back. It's something like $12 a bird on weekdays. If you don't have a dog the owners will let you use their pointer--they are great people.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

I own a club in Grantsville. We have sold all of our roosters already but we still have 300 hens. No memberships and no guide fees required. All I ask is that you tip your guide if he deserves it. 

For UWN members I will let the hens go at membership prices of $10 each. You can come hunt our property with your dogs or we can use ours. We are also just selling the hens if you want to buy some and go do your own thing somewhere else.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I usually go to Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve in Myton. They are a great operation with really good flying birds. the staff are all great. The bottom line they cater to you and no one else. Give Keith a call.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

cwp said:


> I usually go to Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve in Myton. They are a great operation with really good flying birds. the staff are all great. The bottom line they cater to you and no one else. Give Keith a call.


I have heard differently about Hickens Chickens, the one guide is a real wienie! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> cwp said:
> 
> 
> > I usually go to Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve in Myton. They are a great operation with really good flying birds. the staff are all great. The bottom line they cater to you and no one else. Give Keith a call.
> ...


Let me guess are you refering to me? :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Where's hickens chickens?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > cwp said:
> ...


Of course, just giving you a hard time!!! That is why used one of these :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
I have actually heard good things about Pleasant Valley aka Hickens Chickens by the locals as it is operated by the Hicken family.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

A second for Muddy Road up in Benson, West of Logan. They had to raise their prices, so I think a mixed bag is like 15. Call ahead to make an appointment 435 753 3693. Don't know if it's cheaper on weekdays or not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> cwp said:
> 
> 
> > I usually go to Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve in Myton. They are a great operation with really good flying birds. the staff are all great. The bottom line they cater to you and no one else. Give Keith a call.
> ...


TAK doesn't guide there any more, but he's still a big weenie! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > cwp said:
> ...


Hold your tongue! I am going to guide a few this year just for some S and g's!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Where's hickens chickens?


It is in Pleasant Valley.... Just south of Myton.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hadnt ever been to a Phez farm before went to Hicken's with
Tak, Quill and Featherbuster.... was a blast, alot of different terrain good cover and good people.... A big thumbs up for Hickens aka(Pleasant Valley)


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

You can always give this guy a call check it out deleted


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like Hickens Chickens on someone elses dime. When I need to pay I go to Quality Game Birds in Provo. 801-369-5346

IMHO any time you can get out and hunt is better than staying at home.


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

Be careful drdeath No advertizing I got chewed for this


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

premier said:


> Be careful drdeath No advertizing I got chewed for this


If you were referring to my post I was just playing forum retard.


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> premier said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful drdeath No advertizing I got chewed for this
> ...


I know and Im also doing the same but minus the retard and in its place...POLICE 8)


----------

